# Making Mead



## masta (Dec 28, 2004)

<TABLE =MsonormalTable style="BACKGROUND: #f4f4fb; WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 0in; mso-padding-alt: 1.5pt 1.5pt 1.5pt 1.5pt" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%">
<T>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
Received some Macadamia Nut Honey Wine from Volcano Winery in <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1:State><st1lace>Hawaii</st1lace></st1:State> for Xmas and the wife loved it. Any tips or info on making mead would be greatly appreciated.</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Maui Joe (Jan 1, 2005)

Aloha Masta, I have no tips on making a mead wine, however if you favor the Macadamia nut flavoring, I have used this flavored corn syrup for various uses like sweetening coffee etc. I'm not sure if it is available around there however it is made here on Maui if you need further info to obtain.


----------



## masta (Jan 3, 2005)

Aloha Joe,


Thanks for the info on the flavoring. Hope you had a great holiday and best wishes for the new year .


----------



## Maui Joe (Jan 4, 2005)

Aloha Masta, I had a great holiday. Best wishes to you and yours!


----------



## masta (Jan 7, 2005)

Just ordered 18lbs of Tupelo Honey for the first batch of mead here @ Valley Brew! Hope to start fermentation next weekend and the wife is very excited cause I am making this one sweet for her.<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

Beer, Wine, Hot Sauce and now Mead…where will it end!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 7, 2005)

Masta,

Visit Homebrew.com they have a good mead forum and you can get lots of help.



Chris


----------



## masta (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Chris for the forum link...I found another link a few days ago with tons of great info on mead along with many other topics.


http://www.morebeer.com/phpBB2/index.php


----------



## geocorn (Jan 8, 2005)

By the way, Masta really knows how to make Hot Sauce! He was kind enough to send me a sample and all my friends here in Texas can not believea Yankee can make hot sauce that tastes that good. If his wine is half as good, he is making some fine wine!


----------



## masta (Jan 9, 2005)

George,


Thanks for the great comments on the sauce, glad you liked it. I will have to send down some samples of my wine and the first batch of mead when it is ready for drinking.


----------



## geocorn (Jan 9, 2005)

I will try anything, especially wine. I have found that I like a lot more different wines than I originally thought.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 26, 2005)

Masta,

If you make Methyglin try
making two batches. One with a little less clove than what the recipe
calls for. It might just be my taste buds all the ones I have tried the
recipe always made too stong.



Chris


----------



## masta (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Chris for the suggestion on Methyglin...I will keep that in mind. The first batch of traditional mead with Tupelo honey is progressing well. Soon as I can free up some equipment or acquire more carboys I plan to start a Red Raspberry Melomel using puree since there isn't any good fresh fruit this time of year.

lots of great info and help for mead making:

http://www.gotmead.com/smf/index.php*Edited by: masta *


----------



## greenbean (Jan 27, 2005)

LoL, I have that site bookmarked. Raspberry Melomel sounds good. This
summer when I start robbing wild hive I'm going to make some more mead.
Just this time I think I'll try for a drier mead. Good luck and keep us
informed on how it goes.



Chris


----------



## masta (Jun 12, 2005)

Racked the Tupelo Mead today and add more vanilla to it. This time I scraped the insides out of the beans and added.It tasted very good and it will be awesome with another 8-12 months of aging.


The SG ended up at 1.012 which is on the sweet side....the wifewill love it! The floralaroma of the honey is very strong and I just hope the vanilla comes through also with the latest addition.


----------



## greenbean (Jun 12, 2005)

Sounds good. How many beans did you use. When you bottle you may want to put a few seeds per bottle to boost the vanilla flavor. 





Chris


----------



## masta (Jun 13, 2005)

When I racked into the secondary back in April I added 5 beans I sliced lengthwise. The dozen or so beans I had leftwere small so I sliced and scraped all of them then added the seeds to the 5 gallons at this racking and stirred well.


I have some floaters at the top of the carboy but I am sure they will sink to the bottom over time.


----------



## greenbean (Jun 13, 2005)

That ought to pe enough to give a fairly potent vanilla flavor.


Chris


----------

